# charter help



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Running into some trouble booking a charter to the "O" on November 20th. Capt Dalton, h2o below, dr. Dive, blue water adventures are all a no go. Scuba shack's small boat is out. The wet dream needs 4 more divers.
Anyone know of another small boat that charters to the "O?"

I have 3 divers and one nondiver in my group.


----------



## mt0264 (May 8, 2010)

were is the o and how far is it


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Sorry to hear you are having trouble getting to the "O"..... I would check back with Dalton, or call MBT DIVERS, I know that several of the charters are having some maintenance done, but I didn't know they were all out!
Sometimes spots/charters open up closer to the date.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

mt0264 said:


> were is the o and how far is it


The Oriskany is about 23 miles from the Pensacola Pass.
30 02.542N 87 00.374W
If you are Going there for the first time, be sure get some info.....there are plenty of divers on this forum that could help.
ORISKANY INFO @ www.mbtdivers.com


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Firefishvideo said:


> Sorry to hear you are having trouble getting to the "O"..... I would check back with Dalton, or call MBT DIVERS, I know that several of the charters are having some maintenance done, but I didn't know they were all out!
> Sometimes spots/charters open up closer to the date.


Actually, there are some captains going to DEMA (Dalton included), some boats down for repairs and some captains out due to surgery/illness. It's just not a good weekend or week to try to get out. While this was not planned or coordinated between the area captains, this is the way everything panned out. I know that Dalton and all of the other area captains would be more than happy to take you on a different weekend. We are sorry for the inconvenience, but DEMA is very important to our sport. It keeps us up to date on new technology. Boat and body failure was not planned nor foreseen. DK or any of the others would be happy to reschedule for you.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

SaltAddict said:


> Running into some trouble booking a charter to the "O" on November 20th. Capt Dalton, h2o below, dr. Dive, blue water adventures are all a no go. Scuba shack's small boat is out. The wet dream needs 4 more divers.
> Anyone know of another small boat that charters to the "O?"
> 
> I have 3 divers and one nondiver in my group.


Just like RL said above, it is just a bad weekend, purely by coincidence. You were the topic of a lot of conversation this evening. We are still trying to work on it, don't give up yet.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Stay in touch with whoever you've talked to. Like DK sez, The captains are working on it for you.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks guys. I know it is a bad weekend for the captains around here. And by all means I appreciate everything you guys are doing. The problem is, that is the only day my friend can go (she is flying from Hawaii to Tampa, driving up from Tampa). Due to my schedule, her schedule, and the awkward spin of the Earth; we can't reschedule.

Please know that I respect all you guys (Captains) and fully understand your obligations. My original post was not a rant, just a cry for help lol.
Thanks for the ideas and effort from everyone.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

A solution has been found. :thumbup: PM sent. Have fun!


----------

